# Casting social in Chesapeake



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Met up this morning with Willie, Bill and Ed at the casting field around 7am. Here are the conditions and results:

Southwest winds at 12 miles, temp at 90 degrees, humidity at 68.8, heat index 104 degrees.....

Ed C. 150 grams 620 feet, Bill K. OTG 150 grams 705 feet, Willie 100 grams 774 feet and myself 100 grams 795 feet. I was playing around with a Willie reel experimental project special. We had a blast and by the way Willie hit the 774 feet with a level wind reel. OUCH....going to try and take the level wind off and see if we get any more distance out of that reel.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Way to throw the level wind Willie.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent casting you guys. I was going to be there on Saturday but you(Angel) had to work. Angel was that with or without an energy drink? lolol 795 is awesome. Willie hit 774 on a levelwind? I am hating I was not there to see this. Willie is one reel building machine. I remember seeing him cast a baby reel he built. He had that reel singing like it was in an opera. 
Dee


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice casting. Top bombing Angel!!

Tommy


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Dee the only thing we drank was plenty of water. Willie is a reel building machine, will try and look for more of those reels on ebay. Those reels are small but they do fly once you dial them in. Willie had me beat all morning until the last cast. Knew I had a good cast when I saw the balance on the reel.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahhhhh you all were using the baby reels. I did not know a reel that small can go that far until I saw it for myself. I hope to try one.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

very impresive distances,is it possible to get more details on the reels?


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't know if I want to let the cat out of the bag yet, but can say they were made by shimano. Still a project in the works will see what they do without levelwinds.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks for the repy, just makes me more curious though. any chance you're tweaking DCS controls?


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Took the reel out this morning for some more practice time. Reel performed to my expectations again....no wind hot humid with 100 grams. Achieved some personal best averages with that weight.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

get the hell out of here, another 800 US caster. Come join us this weekend at Linden, I'm guessing bsm2000w.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go guys, awesome job! Angel, I have a person here in Texas who wants a re-match! LOL Hope you can make it Texas again. Man, had an awesome time!!! 

Carlos


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Carlos had a great time last time I was in Texas casting with you guys. I'm planning my trip right now for the spring if everything goes well. I'll be more that ready for that rematch....lol


----------

